# Summers Heat 2400-sq ft  50-SHSSW02  Door Problems.



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 2, 2018)

Iv only used the new stove a few times and have discovered that lately its been very hard to maintain steady temps. I started checking the door gasket and discovered the stove surface around the door itself is bowed slightly top and bottom . Not that much though, possibly 1/32 to 1/16 in,a good gasket seal should cover it. The big problem is the door itself which is bowed at least an eighth of an inch top and bottom. So i have gaps in the gasket top and bottom and on the latch side as well. I can still use the stove but i can only put a few pieces of wood in it otherwise the temps keep going up past the recommended operating range. The air control has very little effect or control of the fire.  Im going to call Englander help line tomorrow to see what the remedy is. I hope im not on the hook for a new door ,worse a new stove.  
Edit :     After checking with  a straight edge,iv discovered the stove body is warped about an 1/8 in at the bottom center and slightly less at the top center. Both top and bottom of the door are bowed out about an 1/8  over 75% of the distance between the corners and the center.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 2, 2018)

If I'm not mistaken there were some issues and a recall on summers heat stoves sold by lowes last year


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 2, 2018)

kennyp2339 said:


> If I'm not mistaken there were some issues and a recall on summers heat stoves sold by lowes last year


Yes iv been reading about those but i havnt had any problems until now. Im wondering if the door is just not heavy enough. I cant imagine it leaves the factory that way


----------



## begreen (Dec 2, 2018)

This was seen on some new stoves IIRC. Get a replacement door.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 2, 2018)

begreen said:


> This was seen on some new stoves IIRC. Get a replacement door.


Does England stove works cover the cost?


----------



## begreen (Dec 2, 2018)

A warped door should be a warranted item and a safety recall.


----------



## begreen (Dec 2, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Does England stove works cover the cost?


Did you send in the warranty registration info?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 2, 2018)

begreen said:


> Did you send in the warranty registration info?


Do they refuse to honor their warranty based on that ?  If thats the case im out of luck. Will be interesting to see if Englander lives up to its stellar warranty service reputation. IV never sent in those warranty cards for anything, ever ,and iv never been refused warranty service based on that. Although iv never had a problem with a wood stove until now.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 2, 2018)

Let us know. Without excellent service englander becomes a much less attractive brand.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 4, 2018)

So far not much luck getting through to a live person at Englander. I sent them an Email so ill wait for a response to that. Been on hold for a half hour in a call que.  That gets old fast.


----------



## begreen (Dec 4, 2018)

It's their busiest time of the year.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 5, 2018)

begreen said:


> It's their busiest time of the year.


I did get an answer to an email in a few minutes. They said just keep trying.
I wondering what the remedy would be in case they wont do anything about it. I have about an eighth inch of bow on the stove and the same on the door for a total of 1/4 in at the center of top and bottom of the door. The door gasket corrects about an eighth inch of that.  I can only add about 2 med sized splits at a time or the stove top temps keep climbing. Manual recommends 350 to 550 avg stove top temps. stating that 600 is ok for short periods of time.


----------



## begreen (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm going to assume you meant an 1/8" bow on the stove. If the door is bowed it needs to be replaced. Place a straight edge on the stove body and take good pictures of the bow. Do the same for the door. And if possible take a picture that illustrates clearly the gap when closed. 1/4" is huge and dangerous. Send them the pictures so they can see what you are seeing. Be polite but very persistent. It could be the stove needs to be replaced, not just the door.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 5, 2018)

begreen said:


> I'm going to assume you meant an 1/8" bow on the stove. If the door is bowed it needs to be replaced. Place a straight edge on the stove body and take good pictures of the bow. Do the same for the door. And if possible take a picture that illustrates clearly the gap when closed. 1/4" is huge and dangerous. Send them the pictures so they can see what you are seeing. Be polite but very persistent. It could be the stove needs to be replaced, not just the door.


Iv yet to get through to anyone but ill keep trying. Id be happy to do it through emails. yea 1/4 inch is a lot. Even with a new door the gasket would still have to make up 1/8th in. A tall order for a gasket. I probably only had  15 to 20 fires in the stove altogether since i got it,which is nothing. It didnt start acting up until recently.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 6, 2018)

I emailed the company at their service email because its just about impossible to get  a live person on their  800 number. .So far the Stellar customer service has some flaws. Ill know more if i can ever get to talk to a live person or get an email back that doesnt just tell me to keep trying the 800 number. I would much rather handle this through Emails as i dont have the whole day to sit on the phone waiting in and endless Que.


----------



## begreen (Dec 6, 2018)

Seems this was only on the earliest models. @stoveguy2esw is there an alternative number here to get through so that we can get him burning safely.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 6, 2018)

I just got an email that they have me on call back after 5 PM so thats fine. I know they are busy. Ill update after i talk to someone.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 6, 2018)

Perhaps l can get a few points being the proud owner of, NOT one, NOT two, but 3 of their wood stoves.


----------



## lsucet (Dec 6, 2018)

Mine didn't pass the bill test and they sent me a new gasket and RTV. i replaced it and everything was okay till the time i removed it from hearth. I cant understand why they didn't make the door the same as the Madison with adjustable hinges. That is one thing i like about the Madison.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 6, 2018)

A tech called me tonight about 7.30 and asked for pictures of the stove door and stove body against a straight edge. So ill do that tommorow. He was very apologetic about the difficulty in getting through this time of year which i perfectly understand.


----------



## Ludlow (Dec 7, 2018)

I nearly bought that stove. I was even in Lowes and asked an employee to get me one. He said he'd be right back after he helped another person. After a long wait I just walked away and didnt buy the stove. The longer I stood there looking at it, the thin casting on the door made me start to second guess. I have seen great reviews on it though. Hope it's just the door and they get you back into burning right quick.

Oh, and I think it's against the law to refuse warranty service based on an unreturned warranty card. Maybe it depends on what state you are in.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 7, 2018)

The tech that called me back didnt ask me anything about where i got the stove or date of purchase or the warranty card . Only that i send pictures of the Bowed door and stove  against a straight edge. So ill be doing that today. I really like the stove otherwise so im determined to fix the problem and keep using the stove. I wonder if they redesigned the door????


----------



## Ludlow (Dec 7, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> The tech that called me back didnt ask me anything about where i got the stove or date of purchase or the warranty card . Only that i send pictures of the Bowed door and stove  against a straight edge. So ill be doing that today. I really like the stove otherwise so im determined to fix the problem and keep using the stove. I wonder if they redesigned the door????



I have read that they burn really great otherwise. I still go back and forth wondering if I should have bought your stove. It came with the auto setback and a blower too and it was less than mine without those things. Oh well.....quit with the regrets....lol. They will drive you insane!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 10, 2018)

I forwarded the pics to englander service of the stove and door that clearly show about 1/8 in of warp in both the door and stove,top and bottom. Its just about impossible for a door gasket to make up 1/4 in total of gap between the corners of the door to the center of the door top and bottom. A new door would help a lot but still have to make up 1/8th inch of gap at the center. Ill give them a few days to digest those and see what happens.  Im wondering what they did to the doors to stop them from warping. They are kind of thin. Also since iv only did about 2 dozen burns in this stove ,im wondering why this door problem didnt show up during testing of this stove design. Im surethey tested the design with more than 2 dozen burns.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 10, 2018)

lsucet said:


> Mine didn't pass the bill test and they sent me a new gasket and RTV. i replaced it and everything was okay till the time i removed it from hearth. I cant understand why they didn't make the door the same as the Madison with adjustable hinges. That is one thing i like about the Madison.


Adjustable hinges would not help me as the door is fine at the hinge, but bowed out in the center top and bottom.


----------



## begreen (Dec 10, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Adjustable hinges would not help me as the door is fine at the hinge, but bowed out in the center top and bottom.


Yes, this is a defect that makes the stove function improperly very hard to control, plain and simple.


----------



## lsucet (Dec 10, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Adjustable hinges would not help me as the door is fine at the hinge, but bowed out in the center top and bottom.


I just made that comment. I did have almost the same issue, when new, the door was hard to latch. and after awhile when it starts feeling okay then it did not pass the dollar bill. I think that all that pressure to latch the door make the gasket too flat at the hinges but initially can cause the door to get deformed or something else. If it has adjustable hinges, then i was able adjusted that tension at the hinges side from the beginning. That is plain and simple all what i said


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 10, 2018)

I just think the perimeter of the door frame is too thin and light.  Needs to be beefed up somehow ,im sure it was flat when the stove was new,and that part of the stove does not get that hot. I remember others having this problem ,can anyone chime in as to what Englander offered as the solution?


----------



## lsucet (Dec 10, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I just think the perimeter of the door frame is too thin and light.  Needs to be beefed up somehow ,im sure it was flat when the stove was new,and that part of the stove does not get that hot. I remember others having this problem ,can anyone chime in as to what Englander offered as the solution?


Agreed. I will tell you what i did that i didnt want to say it cause it was not recommended by Englander. I did two gaskets. The one they sent me ans a thinner gasket on top. I did closed the door for days cause i had at that time two pellet stoves also installed. Few days later i started using the stove and problem solved. But that was my solution to the situation and i didnt want to be back and forth with the warranty deal. Anyway i did had also the Madison that i can swap ( still have both but not installed ). Just the w02 has bigger belly= longest burn time. I am not recommending you to do that, just telling you what i did.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 10, 2018)

I only see this as getting worse without a replacement door at least. Not sure why the stove body warped ,that must be too thin as well. That could also get worse from where it is now if not remedied.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 11, 2018)

Englander emailed me asking for some stove info and also if the door warpage is affecting the burning characteristics . So i explained it once again.I guess whoever is handling this is not the same guy i talked to on the phone. Of course how could a quarter inch gap in the door top and bottom not affect the burn. I can only add one or two small piece of wood or it sends the stove top temps soaring. Forget about overnight burns, or burns longer than an hour or so.


----------



## begreen (Dec 11, 2018)

Tell them yes, the stove is uncontrollable.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 14, 2018)

Havnt heard anything back since i gave them the Stove model number and Serial Number and pics. Ill give them a week before inquiring back about it.


----------



## begreen (Dec 14, 2018)

You're a patient soul.


----------



## Ludlow (Dec 14, 2018)

No squeaks no grease.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 14, 2018)

Finally got an email from them today asking all the same questions over again and asking for pictures again. I already sent all that last week. It seems that im dealing with several different people. None of which are comparing notes. So i sent the same pictures again, the same description of the problem. They should be assigning a claim number or something so they all can get on the same page. Perhaps by the time i get this resolved winter will be over if ever.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 18, 2018)

Got a recent reply that they are reviewing the pictures, and will call me with their findings.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 21, 2018)

Was told id receive  phone call on the 18Th with their determination. No call and no email until now 3 days later. Their follow up is terrible. So far got several apologies, 1 over the phone and a few by email ,but the service they are apologizing for is not improving. I wonder if the customers that really unload on them get faster service??


----------



## Ludlow (Dec 21, 2018)

Its busy season after all.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 21, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Was told id receive  phone call on the 18Th with their determination. No call and no email until now 3 days later. Their follow up is terrible. So far got several apologies, 1 over the phone and a few by email ,but the service they are apologizing for is not improving. I wonder if the customers that really unload on them get faster service??


I always give the benefit of the doubt that they're busy and/or trying but sometimes the squeaky wheel gets the greasum.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 21, 2018)

weatherguy said:


> I always give the benefit of the doubt that they're busy and/or trying but sometimes the squeaky wheel gets the greasum.


Iv been doing that for 2 weeks now. Not getting too excited yet ,ill see what their next communication is before i form any serious opinion. They better not ask for all the same information again for the third time though.


----------



## begreen (Dec 21, 2018)

Give them a call today. Ask for the person you spoke to. Ask that person for the status. Remind them that you are being left in the cold by the delay.


----------



## FPX Dude (Dec 21, 2018)

That's ridiculous customer service, I hate waiting too...but I'd get on the phone and escalate escalate escalate until you get an answer you need and a new door immediately, best of luck for you!


----------



## begreen (Dec 21, 2018)

Sounds like this may require a stove replacement which is costly. Getting authorization may explain the delay. But it helps to be persistent.


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 21, 2018)

Had the same issue with my stove when I first purchased it. Mine was badly bowed on the stove side and door. The stove was out 1/16" to 1/8" if I'm not mistaken. 1 thing I would look into is a high density gasket larger than 3/4" I got a new gasket under warranty and installed it but still would not pass the dollar bill test and no I didn't stretch it. I bought mine off amazon for something like $34 for white 7/8" rope gasket which worked great no issues. Either way it took Englander about 1 month to complete the warranty claim. I also did not register the stove for the warranty but was able to verify the purchase date with my Lowes account. When I dealt with them they were great but weren't overly speedy.

Here is my thread. about it:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/picked-up-my-englander-ssw02-big-madison.161408/page-2


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 21, 2018)

begreen said:


> Give them a call today. Ask for the person you spoke to. Ask that person for the status. Remind them that you are being left in the cold by the delay.


Not happening, you will be on hold in a Que forever. Only way i can get to anyone is email, and wait 3 days for a reply. Usually the reply is asking for some of the same information that i already sent them. In my last reply i ask if they could  assigned a claim number or something so everyone im dealing with can get on the same page. I shoulnt really have to suggest that ,that should be their policy. So far iv been very polite and patient in my emails.


----------



## begreen (Dec 21, 2018)

Sounds like they are short handed during peak season. paging @stoveguy2esw Hoping Mike will step in and offer some assistance.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 24, 2018)

Tomorrow will be  week since iv heard from anyone at englander. Last tuesday they email me to say they are reviewing the pictures and will call me the next day. Not sure what their holiday schedule is this week, but ill wait until Wednesday to message them again.  Its possible they could be off this whole week. I dont use this stove often,so im somewhat more patient. But i am planning to use it more later this winter as it gets colder.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 26, 2018)

Finally got  a reply today telling me that they have all my information and upper management had the final say in what they will do about it,but no indication that any decision was made yet. Im thinking it probably does take a month to resolve issues with these stoves as some other members have stated.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 29, 2018)

begreen said:


> Sounds like this may require a stove replacement which is costly. Getting authorization may explain the delay. But it helps to be persistent.


I still use the stove on a limited basis and i do want to get this resolved so i can go back to loading it with more than 1 or 2 pcs of wood. Its such an amazing stove, probably my favorite of the 5 EPA stoves i have. Also for the price its hard to beat as long as they have since adequately addressed the door and stove body issue in the new stoves going forward.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 2, 2019)

Well just about month after this all started  i got a call from Englander. They offered to do a turn-around which is to say they will ship me a new stove to the nearest truck terminal where i will take my old stove to swap it. Just in time as the door glass fell out yesterday as i was starting some kindling,from the warped door i presume. Good thing i didnt have much wood in there ,or i would have had a serious problem with a load of wood burning with no door glass at all in place. Im happy to be getting a brand new stove and not just a new door. The tech did say that englander did NOT make any design changes to this model,or beef up the door in any way. He said my problem is not that common ,which im not sure i totally agree ,unless they just had a run of warped doors that no one detected. Ill be doing the dollar bill test as soon as i get it home. I think ill send in the warranty card this time.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 2, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> He said my problem is not that common



They always say that!


----------



## Ludlow (Jan 2, 2019)

Highbeam said:


> They always say that!



Anything else would be an admission of a defect.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 3, 2019)

He did say the whole process would take a week or more ,im anxious to get some burning time in with this stove which i cant use at all now since the door glass fell out and smashed. It is a serious heating machine being the largest of 3 styles just like it. I was kind of hoping they would not ask for the old stove back as my son has a machine shop and metal fabrication shop. I was going to experiment with a fix for it,but of course ill take a new stove.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 4, 2019)

Promised to call me thursday with the shipping details, but as usual no call Thursday or Friday. I told the tech to email me with the shipping details as im not always available to the phone. Not very good with the follow through.  I do appreciate them agreeing to replace the entire stove ,even though i have it about 2 yrs. Ill use the new one a lot more often ,if just to make sure it doesnt have the same defects. Should get quite a few dozen burns with what left of the heating season.


----------



## Chas0218 (Jan 7, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Well just about month after this all started  i got a call from Englander. They offered to do a turn-around which is to say they will ship me a new stove to the nearest truck terminal where i will take my old stove to swap it. Just in time as the door glass fell out yesterday as i was starting some kindling,from the warped door i presume. Good thing i didnt have much wood in there ,or i would have had a serious problem with a load of wood burning with no door glass at all in place. Im happy to be getting a brand new stove and not just a new door. The tech did say that englander did NOT make any design changes to this model,or beef up the door in any way. He said my problem is not that common ,which im not sure i totally agree ,unless they just had a run of warped doors that no one detected. Ill be doing the dollar bill test as soon as i get it home. I think ill send in the warranty card this time.


Take a straight edge with you and check it right there. I would refuse the shipment if it is anything like the original.

EDIT: For a straight edge any quality 2' level should work. That was all I used and it worked pretty good.


----------



## Ludlow (Jan 7, 2019)

Chas0218 said:


> Take a straight edge with you and check it right there. I would refuse the shipment if it is anything like the original.
> 
> EDIT: For a straight edge any quality 2' level should work. That was all I used and it worked pretty good.




If you crack open an undamaged container they probably wont allow a refusal at that point.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 7, 2019)

Englander expects you to open and inspect before accepting delivery.


----------



## Ludlow (Jan 7, 2019)

Highbeam said:


> Englander expects you to open and inspect before accepting delivery.



Maybe on freight I guess. I was thinking regular parcel. If you open it you own it.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 7, 2019)

Im personally bothered a little by this whole saga, I know lots of people that are on tight budgets and always recommend Englanders, reading this experience has me thinking otherwise. Not to sound like I'm pulling the trigger to early, this was a company only a few years ago that prided themselves with customer service and US manufacturing. 
Also I do remember reading a few threads about the summers heat stoves having this problem, but the stoves were supposedly sent back to Englander and they corrected the issue, this doesn't seem like it was truly corrected. 
Some thing is up here, and it needs to be fixed, sounds like a small company that went corporate on themselves.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 7, 2019)

Check before accepting sounds like a great idea. 

Side note? Having the door glass fall out and break is waaay abnormal. Any chance your biggest issue has just been explained? No offense but......Wow


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 7, 2019)

moresnow said:


> Check before accepting sounds like a great idea.
> Side note? Having the door glass fall out and break is waaay abnormal. Any chance your biggest issue has just been explained? No offense but......Wow


I didnt realize it was so loose .Good thing i only had a few pieces of wood going,if i had a whole stove full of wood going it could have gotten serious fast.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 7, 2019)

Chas0218 said:


> Take a straight edge with you and check it right there. I would refuse the shipment if it is anything like the original.
> EDIT: For a straight edge any quality 2' level should work. That was all I used and it worked pretty good.


i used a 48 in drywall t square to check it. 
I was just at lowes yesterday looking at their new ones ,they are nice and straight and it does look a little the door frame is a little heavier. Nice tight seal all around. I wonder why one tech says they were beefed up and another says no modifications were ever made.


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2019)

It might have been a production error in the early manufacturing. This problem showed up right a way on the first units we saw here.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 7, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> i used a 48 in drywall t square to check it.
> I was just at lowes yesterday looking at their new ones ,they are nice and straight and it does look a little the door frame is a little heavier. Nice tight seal all around. I wonder why one tech says they were beefed up and another says no modifications were ever made.



There’s a penalty for fixing things and telling people you did it. If I am buying a product I want the new version so the old version turns into worthless junk.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 7, 2019)

begreen said:


> It might have been a production error in the early manufacturing. This problem showed up right a way on the first units we saw here.


Yes it did. Only reason why im dealing with it now instead of a yr and a half ago is i only did about 2 doz burns in the stove since new. So im glad they are still replacing it after almost 2 yrs from purchase.


----------



## Ludlow (Jan 7, 2019)

I had my stove for a year and a half before I completed the install and burned the first fire.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 7, 2019)

Ill be sure to send in the warranty card this time and put a lot more hours on the new stove to determine if the flaws have been ironed out.


----------



## Chas0218 (Jan 8, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Yes it did. Only reason why im dealing with it now instead of a yr and a half ago is i only did about 2 doz burns in the stove since new. So im glad they are still replacing it after almost 2 yrs from purchase.


Pretty sure they have a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 8, 2019)

Chas0218 said:


> Pretty sure they have a 3 year warranty.


5  Year on stove, 5 year on Door .  1 Year on paint,glass and fan.     No warranty on gaskets or firebrick.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 8, 2019)

Steel in the stove body is kind of thin around the door where the door seats. looks like 1/8th inch. That seems too thin to me. The front of the stove is wide and can easily warp particularly along the bottom with such thin steel. If the stove were out of warranty id be welding some angle iron inside to beef up that area. Outside this problem there is a lot to love about this stove. I gave it a great review on lowes website shortly after i purchased it and still stand by that review. I may update it after i get the new stove.


----------



## Chas0218 (Jan 9, 2019)

Checked my door last night and all is good with mine still. I should've taken a picture but didn't think of it. I wouldn't worry too much bout the thickness of the steel. In my opinion the plate steel used is tons stronger and less brittle than double the thickness cast iron which many stoves are still made from.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 9, 2019)

Chas0218 said:


> Checked my door last night and all is good with mine still. I should've taken a picture but didn't think of it. I wouldn't worry too much bout the thickness of the steel. In my opinion the plate steel used is tons stronger and less brittle than double the thickness cast iron which many stoves are still made from.


The whole door IS cast iron from the looks of it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 9, 2019)

I think they did some modifications despite one of the tech s telling me they didnt. I cant imagine them replacing all those stoves and not addressing the issue. Just the fact that they are replacing stoves for the same issue,they know there was a defect.


----------



## Chas0218 (Jan 11, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> The whole door IS cast iron from the looks of it.


Sorry I thought you were referring to the stove in general. Yes the door cast iron, I don't know of many stoves that don't utilize a cast iron doors.


----------



## begreen (Jan 11, 2019)

Well, has it arrived? Does it check out with a straight-edge?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 11, 2019)

Its been 9 days since i heard from them. Called me on the 2nd of January to tell me they would schedule a  turnaround at a nearby truck Depot. Was supposed to get a call the next day from someone but until now the call never came. Ill be emailing "Travis " today as to what the hold up is.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 15, 2019)

Its beens 13 days since i heard anything. Iv been emailing since last thursday and no response there either and to get through to someone on the phone is just impossible. How long would it take for them to send a one sentence email telling me whats going on. They already said they are replacing the entire stove and that it would take a week or so and that i would get a call the following day with details. That was 2 weeks ago....haven't  heard for anyone since.


----------



## Ludlow (Jan 15, 2019)

You are at their mercy now.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 17, 2019)

Just got an email from the service tech iv been dealing with. He said he is also still waiting for the info i need to do the stove turnaround. promises that it should happen in a day or 2. Im just happy that some progress is being made and the replacement stove is in the pipeline (somewhere). Hoping to get many test burns with it this winter. Very cold weather coming soon.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 17, 2019)

3 words. Better Business Bureau! Just kidding. What a frustrating experience. Good luck.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 17, 2019)

moresnow said:


> 3 words. Better Business Bureau! Just kidding. What a frustrating experience. Good luck.


Im not at that point. I do realize this all happened over the xmas and New year holidays. Im happy they have agreed to completely replace the stove and not start sending me new doors and oversized gaskets or other band aids. Im reasonably certain the new stove has the modifications needed to prevent all this warping. Im sure they dont want to be swapping out stove for years to come.


----------



## armanidog (Jan 17, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Im not at that point. I do realize this all happened over the xmas and New year holidays. Im happy they have agreed to completely replace the stove and not start sending me new doors and oversized gaskets or other band aids. Im reasonably certain the new stove has the modifications needed to prevent all this warping. Im sure they dont want to be swapping out stove for years to come.



How long would it take them to send a stove to Lowes? 
You first contacted them on December 6.
I have an Englander NC-30. Why didn't you go with the Englander brand since you have two according to your sig? 
Anyway, good luck.
Out of curiosity I looked at the Lowe's reviews and the first one from 2016 said:
"We got our first stove from Lowes. We soon noticed that we could see fire between the door gasket and the frame. We thought that was a problem, so I called Englander. They sent me the same 3/4" gasket and some adjustable hinges for a different stove. This stove does not have adjustable hinges. I called them and sent pics and video of the leaking door, and they said it was defective. They sent another whole stove from VA to WA. Guess what - same problem. I could have said eat it to them or Lowes, but I found that by replacing the 3/4" gasket with a 1" (not 7/8"), it pretty much seals it up like it was designed. So if you get one of these stoves, be prepared to replace the factory gasket with a 1" for around $25-30 bucks, and then it's a pretty good stove. No wonder the last reviewer had his wood burn up so fast. There is something like a 1/16" to 1/8" gasket leak on the hinge side of the door. I took a video of a fire burning and I saw the fire from the outside. If you have one, just look at how the gasket is smashed on the lever side, and hardly any indent on the hinge side. I could not get them to take it seriously."
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Summers-Heat-2400-sq-ft-Wood-Burning-Stove/999918850

So this problem has been around for 2-3 years.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 17, 2019)

armanidog said:


> How long would it take them to send a stove to Lowes?
> You first contacted them on December 6.
> I have an Englander NC-30. Why didn't you go with the Englander brand since you have two according to your sig?
> Anyway, good luck.
> .


Thats a good idea ,sending the stove to Lowes ,its only 20 miles from me ,ill suggest that.
Were talking about the same company. Both stoves SHSS-50 and the NC-30 are made by the same company as far as i know. The 50 has new and updated features the NC-30 doesnt have. First it sits high on a pedestal while the 30 is practically floor level. The 50 is a much better looking stove with huge fireview and its a lot easier to load the tall firebox. The door glass stays cleaner with a better air wash system. Also, im constantly hitting the tubes and refractory material in the 30 trying to stack wood in such a short squatty stove. If they can fix the design flaws ,or at least beef up the thin metal around the stove door ,it would be better than the 30 in every way IMO. I have 2 NC-30s but will be selling one in the next few years. Was kind of hoping they wouldnt ask for the stove back so i could experiment on it ,but they do want it back.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 18, 2019)

Stove was burning very clean ,not sure if its because of all the extra air coming in but it did burn clean from day 1.Even the firebrick are clean. My NC-30s door glass was never that clean.
ATTACH]238609[/ATTACH]


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 21, 2019)

Look like the wheels are slowly turning. Englander found a shipping company about 45 minutes from me and they are testing the stove for a couple days before sending it out. Looks like im coming down the home stretch finally.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 21, 2019)

They are testing and all... may take longer, but looks like they want to make sure you're taken care of with no surprises.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 21, 2019)

Shipping company is in Milton so only about 40 minutes from me. I checked a new stove at lowes to see if i could see any modifications but hard to tell. I didnt see anything obvious. Did have a nice tight seal around the door., but then so did mine when new. Today would have been a great day to test drive the new stove.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 28, 2019)

My stove has finally shipped and its sitting at the trucking co in Milton Pa. I plan on picking it up today or tomorrow. Just in time for the arctic blast. Shouldnt have to do breakin fires as it was already tested at the factory.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 28, 2019)

Well i have to say im a bit disappointed in the new stove. After getting it unpacked and in place a quick check revealed the door is just as warped as the one i sent back. Im not sure about the stove body ,ill check that tomorrow, but at least the door seems to seat tight with the gasket making up the difference. 
I just find it hard to believe they dont make a door for that stove thats not bowed in the middle. The one i recently checked at  lowes looked fine .Ill try a test burn tomorrow to see if the stovetop temps stay within reason.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 30, 2019)

When the tech told me they wanted to test the stove before it went out i was thinking ,good theres no way they would send me a stove with another warped door ,but thats exactly what i got. Im going to take some measurements today before i do my first burn, and record exactly what the original condition is so i can closely monitor if it gets worse over time. Door seems to seal OK for now.


----------



## charger4406 (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm interested to see what happens, I seen this stove at lowes the other day and checked
the door with a level (borrowed in store) and there was no bows in the door or body that
I could see, I wish you luck.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 30, 2019)

charger4406 said:


> I'm interested to see what happens, I seen this stove at lowes the other day and checked
> the door with a level (borrowed in store) and there was no bows in the door or body that
> I could see, I wish you luck.


I did the same. The same stove at the store is fine. I cant believe they sent me a new stove with a bowed door again,as if they dont have a single door at the factory thats not bowed. The stove door at lowes is NOT bowed.


----------



## charger4406 (Jan 30, 2019)

They may have sent you a "refurbished" unit, having only changed a gasket.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 30, 2019)

I didnt ck the stove body yet,im going over to the the house where its installed  shortly, ill ck everything before i fire it up the first time. As long as the stove body is flat ,i may have to have them send me a door if that gets any worse. I know they do get progressively worse as my first stove did.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 30, 2019)

THe new stove failed the Dollar bill test before i even lit my first fire in it. Just on the bottom though, not on 3 sides like the old stove. Looks like the fix is a fat gasket on the bowed door. The fire is controllable for now. The stove body is also warped IN top and bottom and the latch side is bowed OUT slightly. Ill update with some pics later.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 30, 2019)

Might be a good idea to contact Englander and mention a follow up with the US product safety commission, after all this is a ansi cert product


----------



## charger4406 (Jan 30, 2019)

I hope this can be resolved soon, you have been more than patient with this company.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 30, 2019)

kennyp2339 said:


> Might be a good idea to contact Englander and mention a follow up with the US product safety commission, after all this is a ansi cert product


Ill be contacting the Rep that handled the replacement stove. Im using the new stove and its operating fine right now, but so did my first stove until the warped door and stove body got progressively worse with only 2 dozen fires in the stove,until it got to the point where i could no longer control the stove temps. It really is a safety issue. Stove stays just under 600 on low air feed which is their recommended operating temp.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 30, 2019)

charger4406 said:


> I hope this can be resolved soon, you have been more than patient with this company.


Its a shame because the stove has such great burning characteristics. Burns very hot and clean, door glass stays very clean.Puts out a lot of radiant heat thru that huge front door glass. Of my 5 stoves(at various locations) from 3 different Mfgs, its my favorite stove to run. At least tied with my Harman and easier to operate. And its a darn good looking stove too IMO.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Jan 30, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Its a shame because the stove has such great burning characteristics. Burns very hot and clean, door glass stays very clean.Puts out a lot of radiant heat thru that huge front door glass. Of my 5 stoves(at various locations) from 3 different Mfgs, its my favorite stove to run. At least tied with my Harman and easier to operate. And its a darn good looking stove too IMO.



Hey Seasoned.  Sorry about your trevails.

You've been too patient about this.  They left you hanging way too long in the middle of winter and then sent you another defective product.  As they sold you a dangerous and defective product, you should have been helped immediately, "right to the front of the line, sir".

I think it's high time to go hot on them at this point.

You are a loyal customer (3 Englander stoves for God's sake!).  And patient, to a fault.

Write a letter to the ceo, president, whatever is at the top.

Explain your experience, in detail, timeline, etc.  Explain that if this is not resolved immediately, the next letter will be going to thier state attorney general, BBB, their local TV station, and a class action law firm. Give a deadline, specific date.

Provide a simple solution- "I'll gladly pick up one of the non-defective stoves at Lowe's, you make the arrangements."

Be prepared to follow through.

I highly doubt you will need to.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 31, 2019)

ED 3000 said:


> Hey Seasoned.  Sorry about your trevails.
> 
> You've been too patient about this.  They left you hanging way too long in the middle of winter and then sent you another defective product.  As they sold you a dangerous and defective product, you should have been helped immediately, "right to the front of the line, sir".
> 
> ...


I sent them an email outlining the problems with the replacement stove. No1., i will be editing my original glowing review of the stove on the Lowes website.
At this point i have to assume all the large stoves in that line are defective. I will try to get he rest of this season out of this replacement stove as i have been too long already without a stove at this location. With the oversized door gasket in place, the stove operates  correctly (for now) but if the door or stove body gets any worse (which i expect it will) ill be back to square one.  At a minimum they will have to replace the door on this one ,its as bad or worse than my original stove.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 3, 2019)

Englander is asking for pictures of defects in the replacement stove. Since i have been without a stove for so long at this location thru the worst of the winter now ,iv decided to use this stove for the remainder of the winter as long as the door seal does not get any worse. So far i can control this stove and keep stovetop temps below 600 . Perhaps if it gets worse i can get them to send me a straight door ,if they actually have one?


----------



## begreen (Feb 3, 2019)

Sorry that this model has not turned out well. You've been more than patient. If you need a replacement that has a big window, take a look at the Heatilator WS22.


----------



## lsucet (Feb 3, 2019)

The issue here is the size of the door. When it is a good sales point it has its downside. Being flat at the stove body where the gasket seals, the dollar bill test in my experience is not as with other stoves with knife. I used to test it and get good resistance when I pulled the bill. 
If you look for it hold it, then you are putting too much pressure at the latch side. Too much pressure at the latch and the door will bow with hot burns eventually.


----------



## begreen (Feb 3, 2019)

So far this seems specific to this model. There are other stoves with big doors and large glass area that are not having this issue.


----------



## ckr74 (Feb 3, 2019)

Dang, I was kind of interested in this stove. My interest has gone down now with this ordeal. Kind of sounds like a crap shoot on the quality end.


----------



## lsucet (Feb 3, 2019)

I am sure there is an issue with the door. That's why I always say that the Madison is better stove all around if it is the right size for you of course.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Feb 3, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Englander is asking for pictures of defects in the replacement stove. Since i have been without a stove for so long at this location thru the worst of the winter now ,iv decided to use this stove for the remainder of the winter as long as the door seal does not get any worse. So far i can control this stove and keep stovetop temps below 600 . Perhaps if it gets worse i can get them to send me a straight door ,if they actually have one?


Do you have the ability to take digital pictures with a smart phone or digital camera, or know someone who can help you who does?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 3, 2019)

ED 3000 said:


> Do you have the ability to take digital pictures with a smart phone or digital camera, or know someone who can help you who does?


I already sent them the pictures from my smart phone. The stove body  as you can see here has almost an 1/8th gap in the center.Also you can see the wavy top of the door and the bottom of the door has full 1/8 bow in the bottom center.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 3, 2019)

begreen said:


> Sorry that this model has not turned out well. You've been more than patient. If you need a replacement that has a big window, take a look at the Heatilator WS22.


I could fix this stove, as my son has a welding shop and he does fabrication. But of course you really dont expect to have to re engineer the stove at your own expense. I like the burning characteristics so much so, that im determined to get this to work. As of now the replacement stove is controllable and i can keep the stovetop under 600 with the air control. So there in not much if any extra air getting in yet. Ill use it the rest of this season if i can and try to possibly get a good door if it warps further.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Feb 3, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I already sent them the pictures from my smart phone. The stove body  as you can see here has almost an 1/8th gap in the center.Also you can see the wavy top of the door and the bottom of the door has full 1/8 bow in the bottom center.
> View attachment 240110


We're you able to get a picture of the bow in the bottom of the door?  

I'm assuming the bow in the bottom of the door bows out?  Which would make the gap at the bottom 1/4" when closed?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 4, 2019)

ED 3000 said:


> We're you able to get a picture of the bow in the bottom of the door?
> 
> I'm assuming the bow in the bottom of the door bows out?  Which would make the gap at the bottom 1/4" when closed?


I did but it was too dark ,ill have  take the door off and flip it up. Your correct 1/8 stove bow and 1/8 dor bowed out ,1/4 in gap but like i said the fat door gasket makes up most of the difference now, but as the gasket flattens the gap will increase.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Feb 4, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I did but it was too dark ,ill have  take the door off and flip it up. Your correct 1/8 stove bow and 1/8 dor bowed out ,1/4 in gap but like i said the fat door gasket makes up most of the difference now, but as the gasket flattens the gap will increase.


Understand.  Looks like they just sent you a refurb with a fatter gasket, or perhaps one out of the inventory of bad ones.  Not good.

This seems like a significant design defect that would cause an overfire.  And they know about it and sent you another one.  Yuck.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 4, 2019)

ED 3000 said:


> This seems like a significant design defect that would cause an overfire.  And they know about it and sent you another one.  Yuck.


Worst part about it ,they said they were testing it for a few days before sending it out
,but i dont think it ever had a fire in it. I had to burn off the assembly oils.smoked quite a bit. So id say no one tested it ,and they sent me a stove with all the same problems. I did inspect one of these models at lowes about a month ago and it looked fine ,no door warpage,nice gasket seal,i didnt use  straight edge but by eye it looked great.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 6, 2019)

I just received an email telling me to remember that the warranty in effect right now is the original warranty from the date of purchase of the original stove which leaves me 2 yrs to go. Meaning after 2 more years they can bail. Should be enough time to tell if this stove can be salvaged. Did my second fire today.  Able to maintain 620 or below with the air on lowest with about a half a stove full of wood. After a few more fires, ill do the dollar test to see if any changes.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 21, 2019)

Iv had about a half dozen fires in the replacement stove so far and its maintaining temps and controllable. My plan is to get the rest of this season out of the stove then see if they will at least send me a flat door or whatever they come up with,in the spring. I continue to be amazed at the burning characteristics of this stove. Its mesmerizing, the flame floats around the firebox in slow motion unlike any of my other stoves. Enhanced by the huge door glass,it really puts on a show. Ill try to take a video of it. Plus somehow unlike my NC-30, i never have unburned coals, burns all the wood to a fine powder.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 23, 2019)

Now getting some of my secondaries from the door gasket.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 23, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Now getting some of my secondaries from the door gasket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s a really cool picture of a leaky door gasket!


----------



## lsucet (Feb 23, 2019)

At what temp it is burning to heat room air that quick/instantly and create secondaries. I know for experience they burn hot, but wow.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 23, 2019)

lsucet said:


> At what temp it is burning to heat room air that quick/instantly and create secondaries. I know for experience they burn hot, but wow.


About 550-600 stove top temp.  Air adj. at the lowest setting. As of now after 6 fires its still not leaking enough to overheat the stove but its getting slightly worse with each fire. Gets easier to control as it gets warmer outside and the draft weakens. I believe as long as the internal stove temps are above 1100 fresh air will light off the smoke. From what iv read on the Harman website anyway.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 23, 2019)

Highbeam said:


> That’s a really cool picture of a leaky door gasket!


Its probably the one ill send to englander requesting a new (Straight) door. Fails the dollar bill test across most of the bottom as is obvious.


----------



## lsucet (Feb 23, 2019)

Going for one of your pictures in the past, I thing the body of the stove where the gasket seals is not flat neither. I dont know if just the door will do it


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 23, 2019)

lsucet said:


> Going for one of your pictures in the past, I thing the body of the stove where the gasket seals is not flat neither. I dont know if just the door will do it


Thats true. Ill have to see what they suggest at englander. If they want to do another stove swap thats fine by me but this time i want a flat stove and door as i have to drive an hour round trip to the truck depot to swap out the stove. Not to mention getting help moving it in  and out of the house onto a truck.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Feb 23, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Thats true. Ill have to see what they suggest at englander. If they want to do another stove swap thats fine by me but this time i want a flat stove and door as i have to drive an hour round trip to the truck depot to swap out the stove. Not to mention getting help moving it in  and out of the house onto a truck.


I guess we all knew that this was going to happen.  Too bad.  Please don't stop bugging them until they make it right.  We are rooting for you.


----------



## kyguylal (Mar 25, 2019)

I lucked out with a straight door and frame.

I'm burning pretty light in mine right now. Wind chill of 17 out and my house is maintaining 76 in the stove room with 17' ceilings and 68 in the farthest rooms. Nearly 3,500sf of total heating area.

The stove is enormous and I can really stack it full. I have 18" splits with plenty of room left over on the sides  

The blower does pretty much nothing  but that's fine.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 26, 2019)

My bowed door is getting steadily  worse but since its warmer outside and the draft is weaker the stove dont over heat. Ill be trying to get them to replace it sometime soon. While i can still test the new ones.


----------



## Chas0218 (Mar 27, 2019)

I've been following this and can't believe they didn't check the one they sent you. When I had my issue there wasn't as much of a gap, the total gap in mine was 3/16" on top and bottom. It seems that yours are only on the bottom. I would imagine a bottle jack and piece of 2x4 should correct the stove no problem but the cast door is another story. I'm not saying that you should try in anyway fixing their screw up but there is the possibility. The cast door is going to have imperfections no matter what manufacturer that is the reason for the stove gasket. Most castings will have +/- 1/16" tolerance that's just the nature of the beast. That is also the reason that many manufacturers will grind/machine the back of the castings flat (which englander obviously doesn't do). One added step in their building/forming process and they will never have anymore issues.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 27, 2019)

Chas0218 said:


> I've been following this and can't believe they didn't check the one they sent you. When I had my issue there wasn't as much of a gap, the total gap in mine was 3/16" on top and bottom. It seems that yours are only on the bottom. I would imagine a bottle jack and piece of 2x4 should correct the stove no problem but the cast door is another story. I'm not saying that you should try in anyway fixing their screw up but there is the possibility. The cast door is going to have imperfections no matter what manufacturer that is the reason for the stove gasket. Most castings will have +/- 1/16" tolerance that's just the nature of the beast. That is also the reason that many manufacturers will grind/machine the back of the castings flat (which englander obviously doesn't do). One added step in their building/forming process and they will never have anymore issues.


The back side of the cast door on the PE stoves is not machined. It is as is from the mold, and has no issues with straightness. Most manufacturers don't machine the back of cast doors, no need to, and it takes away from product thickness and strength. Not sure how you came up with most do?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 27, 2019)

Chas0218 said:


> I've been following this and can't believe they didn't check the one they sent you. When I had my issue there wasn't as much of a gap, the total gap in mine was 3/16" on top and bottom. It seems that yours are only on the bottom. I would imagine a bottle jack and piece of 2x4 should correct the stove no problem but the cast door is another


3/16 is quite a gap for a gasket to make up ,but mine is closer to 1/4"at the bottom and 3/16 at the top. Also with this new stove the door latch side (right side) is bowed out at the latch to make it worse. I did not have that issue with the original stove, so in that sense the replacement stove is worse than the original. Failed the dollar bill test right out of the packaging. They told me they were testing the replacement stove before shipping, but i dont think anyone botherer to even look at the replacement. I had to burn off the mfg oils so for sure no one did a test burn.


----------



## edyit (Mar 27, 2019)

Seasoned Oak, you are much calmer and easier going individual than I am.


----------



## kyguylal (Mar 27, 2019)

I was very nervous after reading this thread. I must have lucked out big time.  It's a shame about your doors too.  The stove burns very well. I'm burning pine and I'm left with only a very fine powder ash after a big burn. Secondaries kicking as they should and the stove looks great with the large glass front.

I've burnt hot and I checked out my door after each burn and it's completely fine. Maybe they thickened up the mold?


----------



## Chas0218 (Apr 1, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> View attachment 242754
> 
> 3/16 is quite a gap for a gasket to make up ,but mine is closer to 1/4"at the bottom and 3/16 at the top. Also with this new stove the door latch side (right side) is bowed out at the latch to make it worse. I did not have that issue with the original stove, so in that sense the replacement stove is worse than the original. Failed the dollar bill test right out of the packaging. They told me they were testing the replacement stove before shipping, but i dont think anyone botherer to even look at the replacement. I had to burn off the mfg oils so for sure no one did a test burn.


They "tested" mine too but I don't think they actually burn in it. My guess is they do a vacuum test. Also I think they just check the stove and door with a straight edge or at least hope they do. I mean in their QC they should be checking that anyway being this is a known issue.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 1, 2019)

Chas0218 said:


> They "tested" mine too but I don't think they actually burn in it. My guess is they do a vacuum test. Also I think they just check the stove and door with a straight edge or at least hope they do. I mean in their QC they should be checking that anyway being this is a known issue.


IF they did it certainly failed a vacuum test. It failed the dollar bill test right out of the packaging. now after about 10 fires, air is coming in everywhere around the door. Mostly the bottom and the latch side which is way worse than my original stove as it protrudes outward. Ill be contacting them this week for a possible solution.


----------



## moresnow (Apr 1, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Ill be contacting them this week for a possible solution.



Refund and run would be my next step Plenty of decent stoves out there. Best of luck.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 2, 2019)

moresnow said:


> Refund and run would be my next step Plenty of decent stoves out there. Best of luck.


I would be open to having them replace it with smaller 2000 model which does not seem to have these problems but i doubt they would go for that.Ill make that suggestion though.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 13, 2019)

After about a Dozen burns with the replacement stove i noticed the glass gasket is falling out from around the latch side of the door.  Possibly from the door warping more. I sent some pics to englander clearly showing the air coming in all along the bottom and on the latch side and as usual they are asking for more pictures as if this is a rare thing. So ill take more pictures, im thinking by the time the resolve this it will be too warm out to make a fire and ill be resuming in the fall but at this point i hope they send me the smaller stove. Iv lost all confidence in this model.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 22, 2019)

So now it looks like ENGLANDER is officially washing its hands of this particular stove warranty. They are giving me the royal run around at this point. Keep asking for more pictures,now telling me the pictures dont show the stove warpage. Ill post an example and illustrate what i mean.


----------



## begreen (Apr 22, 2019)

Looks to be almost a 1/8" gap there.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 22, 2019)

begreen said:


> Looks to be almost a 1/8" gap there.


More than 1/8th, when pictured from above you can see the 1/8 marks on the straight edge and the gap is larger.  The frustrating part is, this is the replacement stove that i had to get help to load the original stove ,drive 60 miles to pick up and get help to unload and install this one. I did have a plan to reengineer the other stove if i got stuck with it  but this one is worse with the latch end of the door protruding outward, not sure that can be fixed. Now the glass gasket is falling out from around the glass after just 10 fires in the stove. That is letting in lots of additional air as well.  I also sent them pictures of the flame all around the door gasket and they claim that doesnt prove anything.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 22, 2019)

Maybe have someone from the fire dept. come and condemn it. 

Course, then they won't want you to use it.


----------



## begreen (Apr 22, 2019)

I stopped suggesting this stove to people this last season due to these issues. It's quite a letdown compared to their other stoves.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 23, 2019)

I was going to try to have them replace it with the smaller stove stove but the fire box size and burn times are so much less with the 01 stove. I may end up having to fix this myself. Not sure how to fix the latch side protruding out ,heat it up with a torch and pound and hope for the best? The door will be a challenge as its cast iron. The stove performs great  when the door seals which is only in the first few fires, not long after initial fire. As the gasket flattens and the door warps a little more the temp quickly go up past the recommended 600. I don quite understand why they are doubting me as they have my first stove as proof of all these issues ,but the tech im dealing with thanked me for jumping through all of these hoops which is just what they are making me do.


----------



## Z33 (Apr 23, 2019)

What really concerning is that  @stoveguy2esw  hasn't even made an appearance in this thread. He has been a valuable member when it comes to all things ESW.

The poor quality control, customer service run around, and his absence from this forum would definitely dissuade me from buying another ESW product to replace my NC-30.


----------



## begreen (Apr 23, 2019)

Take a common 1/8" thick item and slide it into the gap between the face of the stove and the straight edge, then take a picture that shows how seriously warped the face is. Maybe use a stack of 4 credit cards slightly spread apart so that you can see there are 4?


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 23, 2019)

Maybe three quarters


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 23, 2019)

At least im not needing to use the stove with the warm weather. Should certainly be resolved by the time the cold wind blows again.


----------



## dj99 (May 26, 2019)

Wow, am I late to this party!  I have posted before about my tribulations with this stove.  I too had not so much warpage as door fitment problems.  They first sent me a new gasket and hinges for the Madison.  So wrong!  My hinge side was so far off that it would not seal and you could see fire between the stove and gasket.  I went so far as to send pictures and videos.  They finally called suggested a replacement stove sent out across the country at the cost of sending the old door and EPA label back. I too was surprised that the new stove had the exact same defect!  It's no fun moving these big stoves around.  I left my mark at Lowes in the form of a review that suggests you use a 1" gasket (not even 7/8" will work, trust me).  Since then the stove works pretty much like it should.  The larger gasket may fill your gap also.  Sorry it took this long to respond!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 27, 2019)

Iv sent everything they have asked me to.(Twice)


dj99 said:


> Wow, am I late to this party!  I have posted before about my tribulations with this . I too was surprised that the new stove had the exact same defect!  It's no fun moving these big !



Now they are telling me me to try take the stove back to lowes , but after 3+ yrs i doubt if lowes will do anything. Their return policy only spans 90 days. But ill try that route anyway. I think the reason they dont want to do another replacement is because all the stoves of this model have the same defect, which they try to mitigate with the ridiculously thick door gasket. On the worst stoves the thick gasket just isnt enough. The main problem with my current stove is, i can only burn 3 or 4 pcs of wood at a time, before the stove top temps start climbing over the recommended 600F due to all the excess air coming in around the door. Same exact situation as the first stove. So im constantly loading the stove with one or 2 pcs of wood. Forget overnight burns.


----------



## dj99 (May 27, 2019)

Have you tried a 1" gasket?  It does seal our door pretty well.  The dollar bill test finally passes with this gasket.  It doesn't seem to affect anything but to make the stove work correctly.  We also have a rear mounted fan running constantly, so that may be what is keeping it within safe operating range.  I also modified the interior with extra bricks to entirely cover the exposed steel on the inside of the firebox.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 27, 2019)

I run the built in fan although its very noisy on high, and i also run a box fan blowing across the top of the stove trying to keep the top from overheating. Im concerned all this excess air causing overheating that its causing the door and stove body to warp further making the problem worse with each fire. The stove works ok with the first burn out of the box but get worse with each burn after that due to the gasket flattening and possibly the bow in the door and stove body getting worse with the high temps.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 27, 2019)

dj99 said:


> I left my mark at Lowes in the form of a review that suggests you use a 1" gasket (not even 7/8" will work, trust me).


I read that review.


----------



## ckr74 (May 27, 2019)

Man, I'm glad I didn't buy one of these. Instead, I bought a Drolet Baltic a while back. The fit and finish is top notch and the door mating surface is perfect. When the fire is going the door will actually suck closed so you almost don't need a latch. The only thing I don't like is that it's a little sluggish on start up. I hope you get something figured out with Lowes.


----------



## begreen (May 27, 2019)

ckr74 said:


> Man, I'm glad I didn't buy one of these. Instead, I bought a Drolet Baltic a while back. The fit and finish is top notch and the door mating surface is perfect. When the fire is going the door will actually suck closed so you almost don't need a latch. The only thing I don't like is that it's a little sluggish on start up. I hope you get something figured out with Lowes.


The Baltic is a good heater. It usually if fine for starting. The slow starting could be sluggish draft. This can happen for a number of reasons, like negative pressure in the room, 90's in the flue path, too short chimney, etc.. Lots of dry kindling for starting can help. Cabinet and trim shop scraps are a good source.


----------



## kyguylal (Oct 22, 2019)

Any update on this?

I'm running our 50-shssw02 pretty hard already in it's second season now. Been keeping an eye on the door and frame without any issue so far. I've been able to maintain temperatures pretty well between 475-550 degrees. 

Maybe I just lucked out. 

Getting a solid 9 hours of good heat with a pine/oak mix.


----------



## Chas0218 (Oct 22, 2019)

kyguylal said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> I'm running our 50-shssw02 pretty hard already in it's second season now. Been keeping an eye on the door and frame without any issue so far. I've been able to maintain temperatures pretty well between 475-550 degrees.
> 
> ...


I put a 7/8" high density gasket in there any haven't had any issues. I did have mine replaced but the new one has ran flawless for the last 2 years. I'm really impressed with the heat this thing kicks out just wish the blower dryer style fan was quieter. I need to look at my window gasket the other day it seemed a little loose it might just need a washer or 2 on the back side of the foot.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 22, 2019)

kyguylal said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> I'm running our 50-shssw02 pretty hard already in it's second season now. Been keeping an eye on the door and frame without any issue so far. I've been able to maintain temperatures pretty well between 475-550 degrees.


Englander has all but abandoned me on this stove after sending me one that is worse than the original. Im going to have to fix i t myself as the stove has so many other redeeming features. I cant keep it under 650- 700 degrees with all the air leakage,and that with only a few pieces of wood in it. Yes its a heat monster ,but i cant control it at this point other than only burning a few sticks at a time. Not going to be getting any overnight burns that way. First up is getting the window gasket back in place thats been falling out since i got this replacement stove.  Thats probably a third or more of the air leakage right there.  Ill update after i do that.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 22, 2019)

Chas0218 said:


> I put a 7/8" high density gasket in there any haven't had any issues. I did have mine replaced but the new one has ran flawless for the last 2 years. I'm really impressed with the heat this thing kicks out just wish the blower dryer style fan was quieter. I need to look at my window gasket the other day it seemed a little loose it might just need a washer or 2 on the back side of the foot.


Try a rubber washer under the fan bolts. my fan is ok on low but noisy on high. I use it all the time trying to keep the stovetop temp from running away,along with a box fan blowing across the whole stove.


----------



## Chas0218 (Oct 22, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Try a rubber washer under the fan bolts. my fan is ok on low but noisy on high. I use it all the time trying to keep the stovetop temp from running away,along with a box fan blowing across the whole stove.


I don't have a rattle just the fan motor itself is loud.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 22, 2019)

If not for the rattle i could barely hear my fan even on high. Perhaps there is something wrong with it, or look for an oil port. Usually on one or both sides of the center shaft.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 12, 2019)

I have begun the task of trying to fix the defective replacement stove i got from englander since they have completely abandoned me as far a them taking responsibility for known defects on this particular model.
First up i fixed the window gasket that has been falling out since i got the stove. Took about an hour. Good thing the screws have wrench heads so you can use a socket instead of just  a screwdriver. A very delicate procedure as the gasket must be placed perfectly half inside and half outside the glass.  Ill ck the stove temps with test burn to see if it still overheats. And if so  next will be trying to take the one eighth inch inverted bow out of the stove at the door bottom. The door is bowed out slightly (about 1/8 in)so the inverted bow in the stove makes the gap twice as wide. Even the giant one inch thick door gaslket cannot make up this gap .Im thinking possibly a hyd jack placed inside the stove to jack the steel back out straight or even bowed out slightly to match the door. But ill make it straight first to see if that fixes it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 13, 2019)

After a test burn i think i have fixed about a third of the excess air coming in by redoing the glass gasket. There is still air coming in top and bottom of the door .  The stove is now slightly controllable using the air adjustment rod.   I was able to keep the stovetop under 700 with the stove about 30% full of wood ,but thats still higher than the 600 max operating temp stovetop  the manual for this model recommends. I took some pics of it on high air and low for comparison ill post later.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 18, 2020)

This $1000  Stove now selling for $479.   Must be dumping the model . Rather the fixing the problems.


----------



## Chas0218 (Feb 19, 2020)

Seasoned Oak said:


> This $1000  Stove now selling for $479.   Must be dumping the model . Rather the fixing the problems.


I can't speak for the company but I know I bought mine for that price or darn close to it 3 years ago.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 19, 2020)

Chas0218 said:


> I can't speak for the company but I know I bought mine for that price or darn close to it 3 years ago.


Any problems with it ?  I know for a fact some of those selling today have the same problems i do. Warped bowed out door and bowed in stove body with giant door gasket bandaid.


----------



## Chas0218 (Feb 19, 2020)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Any problems with it ?  I know for a fact some of those selling today have the same problems i do. Warped bowed out door and bowed in stove body with giant door gasket bandaid.


When I first got it the stove face was warped pretty bad but they replaced it and haven't had an issue yet. I did replace the door gasket with a 7/8" and haven't had any problems sealing it up. I got a replacement from them after the 1st year more for a preventative measure but opted for the thicker one.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 19, 2020)

Chas0218 said:


> When I first got it the stove face was warped pretty bad but they replaced it and haven't had an issue yet. I did replace the door gasket with a 7/8" and haven't had any problems sealing it up. I got a replacement from them after the 1st year more for a preventative measure but opted for the thicker one.


They replaced mine as well but the new one is worse than the one i sent back.  You would think they would have checked it carefully for the same issue but apparently not.  Just got the run around ever since until i gave up.  Ill just have to fix it myself as it right on the edge of being unusable. Hard to keep it under 600 stovetop.


----------



## Chas0218 (Feb 20, 2020)

Seasoned Oak said:


> They replaced mine as well but the new one is worse than the one i sent back.  You would think they would have checked it carefully for the same issue but apparently not.  Just got the run around ever since until i gave up.  Ill just have to fix it myself as it right on the edge of being unusable. Hard to keep it under 600 stovetop.


If I'm running dry wood mine won't stay under 600* with the air shut all the way down. I've never ran my stove hard but keeping it under 600* isn't in the norm for my stove. Usually it hovers right around 650* sometimes hotter. This is checked with an IR gun.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 20, 2020)

Chas0218 said:


> If I'm running dry wood mine won't stay under 600* with the air shut all the way down. I've never ran my stove hard but keeping it under 600* isn't in the norm for my stove. Usually it hovers right around 650* sometimes hotter. This is checked with an IR gun.


Their instructions warn against running the stove over 600 to avoid damage and voiding the warranty that they dont stand behind ,but is probably a little on the low as a buffer ,but any air leaks will make that almost impossible. I keep the top under 650 by limiting the amount of wood i put at one time.  So no such thing as an overnight burn with 4 pcs of wood in the stove. I use an IR gun as well.


----------



## kyguylal (Feb 20, 2020)

I got mine cheap as well. Im guessing just a seasonal sale. 

Are you able to keep the temps down with the blower on?

I haven't had a problem stuffing it full a s keeping it around 450 without the blower. If I open the air up a bit, I can cruise at 600. Usually load up at 8PM and have coals to relight with at 6am.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 21, 2020)

kyguylal said:


> Are you able to keep the temps down with the blower on?
> I haven't had a problem stuffing it full a s keeping it around 450 without the blower. If I open the air up a bit, I can cruise at 600. Usually load up at 8PM and have coals to relight with at 6am.


The blower helps plus i have a box fan blowing across the top.  If your door doesnt leak a lot of air the stove is very controllable.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 14, 2020)

Iv found a way to temporarily mitigate the overheating problem. Not ideal but it works. I add a few not exactly dry pieces of wood to the stove such as smaller logs that haven't been split and that tempers the tendency for the stove to get too hot due to the leaky door. I could possibly get  some creosote from this, but with the stove top temps so high it should reburn most of the extra off gasses. So far the flue has been squeaky clean.


----------



## Julie312 (Oct 31, 2020)

I bought this stove a a discounted price in the very early spring of 2020. I had just moved and didn't have a lot of money to sink into a nicer stove, so to Lowes I went. Like so many others I immediately noticed the door didn't close properly, almost seemed like the hinges were welded on crooked. Sent it back and Englander shipped out a replacement stove assuring me that it would be throughly checked over before shipping. It arrived and again a huge disappointment. This one at least had no door issues but the hardware was mismatched silver and gold and the plug into the ash bin would not fit into the hole. Either the wrong plug or they drilled the hole too small. They shipped out a replacement t plug they assured me would fit and didn't fit at all. My DH had to shave it down to fit and I feel like it let's in more air than it should. Gets the job done but its overall disappointing, Englander basically abandoned me as well. I'll probably try to make it last 2-3 winters and then go with a different stove. There are just too many people having problems with this model.


----------



## Mech e (Oct 31, 2020)

I would try putting these problems on Lowes.  They purchased the stoves from Englander in the first place and then resold it to you.  They have much more leverage with Englander and may allow you to return the stove for a refund.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 10, 2021)

Update:  I just started using this stove again this year and so far its been working much better. Its possible that the installation of  a Stainless Steel chimney cap made a  difference in  reducing the draft. After all its like adding a 90 degree elbow to the chimney top.  Seems to counter act a tall chimney. Stove top Temp topped out about 550 on full air last 2 times i used it .  Right in the sweet spot.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 19, 2021)

Another update on the ongoing door saga.  Iv been having to reinstall the glass gasket every 5 or 6 fires as it works its way out of place being the door is bowed so the glass gasket being only 1/8 thick is a bit loose in the center. Now the glass has cracked due to the excess pressure on the ends near the holding tabs. I was just going to order a new glass($173)  but decided to call englander for some advice.  To my pleasant surprise they have agreed to send me a new glass and gasket and some upgraded holding tabs free of charge. They also said it not possible to replace the door once the stove is in the field. I have to give them credit this time for a positive experience . Hopefully this will solve some of the door problems.


----------



## ckr74 (Jan 19, 2021)

Seasoned Oak said:


> They also said it not possible to replace the door once the stove is in the field.


I'd be curious to know why. They surely aren't custom fitting each door to the stove. They are a cast door so there shouldn't be any difference. I hope the new parts help.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 19, 2021)

ckr74 said:


> I'd be curious to know why. They surely aren't custom fitting each door to the stove. They are a cast door so there shouldn't be any difference. I hope the new parts help.


The customer service rep said the door is fitted  during the Mfg process. They dont sell replacement doors.  The door fits the hinges with such a small tolerance for error that i can see why. There is literally zero play in the hinge and pin fit.  Thats why i (and everyone with this door problem)has to ship the whole stove back the first time around with this same problem.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 21, 2021)

Got my new door glass already along with upgraded holding tabs and a thicker rope gasket already glued to the glass. The original was just loose fit and thin and kept sliding out of place not to mention letting in lot of extra air combustion air making the stove hard to control. So thanks to Englander for  quick service and stepping up this time to correct the flaws.


----------

